# Short season



## Coastie (Apr 17, 2010)

One guy signed in to hunt Dawson Forest on Wednesday and limited out the same day. All Jakes but legal gobblers none the less. Now I wonder, if this was his first time Turkey hunting, is he going to expect to do this every time he hunts?


----------



## Mosin (Apr 17, 2010)

Three Jakes.  Dang. I'm glad everybody doesn't do that.


----------



## Belk (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish the DNR would cut the 
1. limit to 2 birds per person 1 per day
2.shorten / delay season by 2 weeks
3. stop hunting at 1 pm

Give the old boys a rest and chance to gobble now and then!


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 22, 2010)

was my neighbor killed 3 with 2 shots.no he does'nt normally do this,who does! I would have done the same thing,public ground ain't no picnic brothers it is the TRUTH! That being said he usually gets one every year up there or at least misses


----------

